# Does TIO like to tease us?



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Alright, I just don't understand what is going on with This Is Opera. I got a notification from them for a new video about why it's not just the recording. The video is now gone, and when I tap the notification, it says that the video is now private. Their old videos are back though. Hurry and go to their channel before they take them down again and make me a liar :lol: !

Do they like to tease us?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I never heard of TIO until I read your post.


----------



## Schopenhauer (Jan 9, 2020)

Are you talking about this?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Schopenhauer said:


> Are you talking about this?


Yes. They posted that video awhile ago and took all of their old videos off YouTube. But apparently they decided to put them back.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I never heard of TIO until I read your post.


You might not hear about them often if you're not on YouTube much. They have been mentioned on these forums a few times though.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I thought their explanation for pulling all their videos sounded really strange and it seemed odd. However, perhaps they are having a technical glitch?

N.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

The Conte said:


> I thought their explanation for pulling all their videos sounded really strange and it seemed odd. However, perhaps they are having a technical glitch?
> 
> N.


Perhaps. I hope they re-upload the new video though. I really wanted to watch it, but they uploaded it while I was in class.


----------

